# Dispositivos electronicos militares.



## Gossu (Abr 11, 2011)

Quiero hacer una lista de los dispositivos electronicos que se usan en el ejercito ya que me llaman mucho la atencion y asi podamos hacernos unos tambien.

¿Que dispositivos conoceis vosotros?

Ahi van algunos.

Contador geiger
Transmisor
Walkie talkie
Radar de ultrasonidos
Detector de presencia


----------



## avpc79 (Abr 11, 2011)

Infrarrojos/vision nocturna
Microondas
....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2011)

Gossu dijo:


> Quiero hacer una lista de los dispositivos electronicos que se usan en el ejercito ya que me llaman mucho la atencion y asi podamos hacernos unos tambien.
> 
> ¿Que dispositivos conoceis vosotros?
> 
> ...





avpc79 dijo:


> Infrarrojos/vision nocturna
> Microondas
> ....



Todo esto también lo emplean civiles


----------



## Luis1342 (Abr 12, 2011)

Bueno pues a mi me gustaria tener o armar algun dispositivo como estos,obvio mucho mas rustico y economico,en verdad me gustaria escuchar esas conversaciones de los desfiles aéreos militares y escuchar como buen aficionado a esto como se lleva a cabo todo 




saludos


----------



## capitanp (Abr 12, 2011)

un interocitor...


----------



## elperros (Abr 13, 2011)

Mmm algo mas especifico? Los hay de todos los tamaños y costos. Desde un TACAN, seria un análogo a un VOR pero con algunas prestaciones más. Hasta equipos con láser para impulsar (si impulsar) cohetes. 
De comunicaciones, de detección, armas, de todo hasta un "simple" GPS de gran precisión sistemas de navegación. Muchos de los adelantos tecnológicos que tenemos hoy como sociedad decantan de los avances militares, sin ir mas lejos internet. Así que todo cuanto nos rodea tienen los militares y mucho más que no conocemos. Hace poco vi en la TV un sistema que tiene el swat para mirar a través de las paredes, eso si que seria fabulosos para los afortunados que tenemos vecinas lindas. 
Con respecto al scanner siempre quise tener uno, así que comparto el anhelo de Luis1342. 
Saludos


----------



## MacPerez (Abr 30, 2011)

Luis1342 dijo:


> Bueno pues a mi me gustaria tener o armar algun dispositivo como estos,obvio mucho mas rustico y economico,en verdad me gustaria escuchar esas conversaciones de los desfiles aéreos militares y escuchar como buen aficionado a esto como se lleva a cabo todo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUtAOPXVS20
> saludos



Hola *Luis1342:*

El aparato que ves en el vídeo de Youtube es un escaner de frecuencias. Básicamente lo que hace es "barrer" un rango de frecuencias y se "detiene" a escuchar aquella frecuencia que está siendo utilizada, vamos que se sintoniza. Resumiendo, es como una radio comercial pero con varios matices: 
1.- Las frecuencias a escuchar abarcan más que la FM comercial.
2.- "Barren" rápidamente un rango de frecuencias, mucho más veloz que un receptor de radio con sintonizador  digital.
3.- Suelen tener la posibilidad de sintonizar en varios modos, FM, AM, WFM, Bandas Laterales, etc.

En España son de venta libre, aunque supongo que eso ya depende de cada país. El que sale en el vídeo es un Yaesu que es una marca con muy buena reputación. Yo tengo un ICOM, que tampoco está nada mal. 

Por cierto, estos receptores son bastante caros y creo que sería difícil fabricarse uno. 

Los policías y fuerzas de seguridad usan un sistema llamado TETRA, con lo cual no los puedes escuchar porque la señal está codificada.

Pásate por el foro de escanerfrecuencias, hay mucha información al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2011)

Gossu dijo:


> Quiero hacer una lista de los dispositivos electronicos que se usan en el ejercito ya que me llaman mucho la atencion y asi podamos hacernos unos tambien.
> 
> ¿Que dispositivos conoceis vosotros?
> 
> ...


 
 * detonadores ...........tic tac.
 * todo lo que sea espionaje.
incluyendo el decodificar todo lo que se les ocurra para acceder (alarmas activadas por control remoto o cerraduras o contrrol de acceso ) por ejemplo. 
 * lanzador de componentes obsoletos (cuando se acaban las balas) .


----------



## homebrew (May 1, 2011)

Ufff la lista es enorme, la electronica esta en todo hoy en dia hasta en estos bichitos filoguiados como son los misiles anticarros MILAN.


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2011)

y es simple:

aplicaciones militares:
un militar es alguien que quiere REVENTAR o joder a su enemigo, asi que pensa en aplicaciones en las cuales puedas hacerle daño a otro , violar sus derechos, aprovecharte , sacar ventaja y ahi estas tratando con gran parte de lo que se llama APLICACIONES MILITARES.

que luego se usen en el area civil........y buehh.al final.somos todos humanos, no ??


----------



## Luis1342 (May 2, 2011)

MacPerez dijo:


> Hola *Luis1342:*
> 
> El aparato que ves en el vídeo de Youtube es un escaner de frecuencias. Básicamente lo que hace es "barrer" un rango de frecuencias y se "detiene" a escuchar aquella frecuencia que está siendo utilizada, vamos que se sintoniza. Resumiendo, es como una radio comercial pero con varios matices:
> 1.- Las frecuencias a escuchar abarcan más que la FM comercial.
> ...



Hola MacPerez,muchas gracias por aclarar mi duda,sabes aqui tambien están permitidos esos 

scanners en los cuales puedes escuchar ,lo que se que está prohibido son los que pueden transmitir y son estaciones mucho mas grandes.si debe ser dificil armarse uno,debe tener uno o varios microprocesadores y componentes smd,como sea espero pronto poder consegurime uno y escuchar las transmisiones en el desfile aereo de septiembre pues me da por imaginarme que vuelo con la tripulacion.
ahhh por alla debe ser más bonito lleno de eurofigthers y f/a-18 
saludos!


----------



## Neodymio (May 5, 2011)

No estan encriptadas las comunicaciones delicadas como la de los aviones? 
Yo una vez tenia un walkie-talkie de juguete y escuché una conversación, no se de qué era porque en ese momento no habia tantos celulares (fue en 1996 creo, estaba re emocionado jaja)


----------



## homebrew (May 5, 2011)

Más que escaners rápidos de alta tecnología y muchos $$$  hoy en día los receptores súper caros de Sony Grounding y tantas marcas más quedaron en segundo plano.
Ya no el futuro sino el presente es un nuevo concepto de receptores, los llamados SDR o Receptores definidos por Software donde justamente la mayor parte del trabajo es realizada por el software y con un hardware mínimo y hasta impensado en otras épocas de tan mínimo.
Se terminaron los días de los receptores con etapa de alta, filtros especiales, circuitos tal o cual, hoy es software hace todo el trabajo.
La persona tiene en la pantalla según el software un Waterfall desde donde puede monitorear toda la actividad de radio sin importar el modo de emisión en un amplio espectro y con solo cliquear sobre la señal ya la esta demodulando, les recomiendo buscar mas info.
 Ya que es realmente asombroso.


----------

